# Two Bottle Shows and a Visit with Bill Porter



## celerycola (Oct 3, 2011)

I made two bottle shows in 48 hours over the weekend - Richmond VA and St. Clairsville OH - and managed to visit Coke Guru Bill Porter in Maryland in between. I still made it home to New York Sunday afternoon in time for a dinner date with my favorite blond after 1400 miles on the road.

 Turnout at Richmond was good and sales were steady. I sold well enough to pickup a number of bottles for sale or trade.

 Painted Labels - 
 nice Barq's deco and acl. Barq's embossed on reverse.
 1933 Jumbo Cola
 Pop Kola 12 Ounces for 5c






 ROOT 1929 Chero-Cola Big Bottle Dendron VA





 Norfolk VA deco
 Kli-Cola Coke Imitator Norfolk
 Queen-Cola Petersburg VA
 Bludwine No City





 Lemons for Morb -
 Charlottesville VA
 Petersburg VA
 Newport News VA
 No City





 Limes - 
 Lime Cola Norfolk VA resembling a 1915 Coke
 Lima Cola Richmond VA with embossed limes
 Linko Phoebus VA





 Taka-Kolas - 
 No Trademark dated 1923 when Pepsi took over the plant
 Richmond VA
 Norfolk VA
 Washington DC






 St. Clairsville OH was a small show in the back of a flea market. It took only a half hour to see every bottle twice. This Keck's Big Stick shaped like a baseball bat was my favorite.






 The famous Bill Porter contemplating his Hobbleskirt Cokes





 I've know Bill for over thirty years but it's the first time I visited his home. I saw a lot of bottles that were new to me including this Soda Water with script Coca-Cola trademark.





 I did talk Bill out of one bottle from his collection. This Lime-Cola was bottled by the TriPure Water Company. TriPure was made from Diva Brown's Original Coca-Cola Formula and was first marketed in Tennessee as Murphy's Coca-Cola then Fletcher's Coca-Cola.


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2011)

wow! great stuff there!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 4, 2011)

Great group of bottles. Does your Pop Kola have "Property of L.L. Rice" embossed on the bottom?


----------



## celerycola (Oct 4, 2011)

No City or Bottler Name. Just LGW 6 on the bottom.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Great group of bottles. Does your Pop Kola have "Property of L.L. Rice" embossed on the bottom?Â


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. It looked like the Roanoke VA Pop Kola I have, but they have L. L. Rice's name on the bottom for the most part.


----------

